

How I implement static-site search (an alternative to Tapir) - sil3ntmac
http://joevennix.com/2011/05/25/How-I-Implement-Static-Site-Search.html#

======
PascalW
What's even easier and more feature rich (ok I might be biased) is my
approach: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2535463>

It requires a free indextank.com account, my Jekyll plugin and a few lines of
JavaScript.

